# What reptile would be suitable in this vivarium?



## wattoburger (Aug 6, 2012)

I have a 30x30x30cm glass vivarium with a removable mesh wire lid. The tank had no light fitting so I have made a fitting for a standard incandescent light bulb. I got the vivarium when I purchased my Leopard Gecko and have put my Gecko in a 60x40x30cm viv.

I am looking for a herp that can live permanently in this 30x30x30cm viv. The herp must not require UV light so it will probably be nocturnal. I have read a few care sheets that stated African Fat-Tailed Gecko's can live happily in a 30x30x30cm vivarium and these are nocturnal but I'm not so sure.

Please can you suggest a reptile for me?
Thanks!


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

AFT's cannot live in a 30x30cm - they need the same size viv as your leo is in at least.

I can't think of any lizards (apart from possibly stenodactylus species) that could happily live in that size for life. You may want to look at inverts or amphibs instead.


----------



## pk93 (Jan 26, 2010)

As Vgorst said, cant think of any Lizard or Snake, perhaps a small amphibian but i am not even sure about that, a few inverts could, like tarantulas or scorpions.

Can't think of anything else.

PK


----------



## SporAkaJohn (May 1, 2012)

Maybe 1 pictus gecko and maybe 1 or 2 mourning geckos?


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

SporAkaJohn said:


> Maybe 1 pictus gecko and maybe 1 or 2 mourning geckos?


From care sheets that I've read about these two - Pictus geckos do better in a 2ftx1ft or 1.5ftx1ft so the setup would be a little small. Mourning geckos apparently do better in a group (not sure how many you could successfully fit in that size though. Also watch out, the females lay fertile eggs without males (parthenogenesis) and can literally breed themselves to death and produce lots of mini-me's. 

Whatever you decide to get, do plenty of research


----------



## Yemen (Jul 23, 2012)

wattoburger said:


> I have a 30x30x30cm glass vivarium with a removable mesh wire lid. The tank had no light fitting so I have made a fitting for a standard incandescent light bulb. I got the vivarium when I purchased my Leopard Gecko and have put my Gecko in a 60x40x30cm viv.
> 
> I am looking for a herp that can live permanently in this 30x30x30cm viv. The herp must not require UV light so it will probably be nocturnal. I have read a few care sheets that stated African Fat-Tailed Gecko's can live happily in a 30x30x30cm vivarium and these are nocturnal but I'm not so sure.
> 
> ...


Pygmys? Juvenile lizards etc


----------



## flutter (Jun 20, 2011)

With that size, and no UV, you're going to be looking at something more from the insect/invert world. I'm sure most small lizards do require UV, unless you're going for something quite uncommon, and even at that, the viv is very small so I doubt there will be one that small. Frogs are a no in that size, it's too small, I did a search around a while ago as I wanted a frog in a small tank, but they need 2 or 3 foot tanks.

There are so many inverterts, I have a house full of them (well 1/2 full, the other 1/2 is lizards)! It's better if we know more about what you want from a pet so the list of inverts can be narrowed down. Unless you're a complete bug-o-phobe I thing there's an invert for everyone if they're willing to try.

1) Do you want something you can handle, or are you happy just observing their beauty and habits from outside the tank?
2) Do you want something you'll see on a regular basis or do you mind if they hide away most of the time?
3) Do you have any invert experience, if so what?
4) Do slime or legs or anything else revolting bother you?
5) How are you with things that bite? What about if they have venom (like tarantulas or scorpions)?
6) How to you feel about things with wings?
7) Live food or veg/salad diet... any preference?
8) How long do you want this pet? Mantids can live about a year, but tarantulas and GALS you're looking at nearer the decade mark.

Let me know your answers, and I'll spit ball some ideas at you! :2thumb:


----------



## n3crophile (Dec 14, 2009)

yeah i would suggest a mantid, they are awesome!


----------



## flutter (Jun 20, 2011)

Mantids are amazing. They'd need something smaller to stay in at 1st. Watching them eat is amazing! Their bite is so annoying, ours have a taste for me, but don't bite my partner so you might be lucky :lol2:


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

Giant jungle nymphs! They are *THE* coolest stick insect imo and a m/f pair would do great in that tank!


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

I can't really think of any adult reptiles that would be suitable for,, it would seem suitable for some of the very small gecko species, but as others have noted many of these are better kept in groups in larger setups.

I use 30cm cubes for my terrestrial Tarantulas, for which they are ideal.


----------



## lovespids (May 10, 2010)

Get yourself a nice Avicularia and watch it grow


----------

